# Confused about SPass



## PG275 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I'm planning to go to Singapore in March 2015 in Visit visa in search of Job in Singapore. I have searched many websites about jobs, living and visa in Singapore yet i couldnt find the complete information.

1.May I know whether Employer pays fees for S Pass for recruiting me to MOM? 

2.Is there any tax I have to pay to MOM?

3.How much time does it take to process S Pass from MOM and do I have to pay any fee for that?

4.Does recruiting companies help in getting job and S Pass?

I hope to get your views which will give a better understanding and picture to me.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. After you found a job and signed the employment contract, the employer applies for your S-Pass and pays the fee for this (by law, they cannot charge you). Regular monthly levies for employing an S-Pass holder must also be paid by the employer and cannot be charged to you.
2. MoM does not charge you anything. You will have to pay regular income tax to IRAS after you start work and receive salary.
3. Processing of S-Pass applications by MoM can take anywhere between a few days and two months. Two to four weeks is most common.
4. Recruitment companies can help you find a suitable employer (but in my experience are not very good at this). They cannot help getting your S-Pass. Please also note that recruitment companies in Singapore are not allowed to charge the job seeker a fee.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To expand only slightly on Beppi's excellent summary, note also that the employer of an S Pass holder is responsible for "the stay, maintenance and repatriation of the foreign employee." That language is right on the S Pass application form that the employer fills out and signs. That's right, the employer must pay the full cost to return you to your home after your employment, usually defined as the nearest airline-served airport.


----------



## PG275 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Beppi and BBCWatcher for the information.


----------

